# So I want to bag a BMW 2002....



## S99 (Jul 22, 2009)

edit


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (S99)*

Since most of us are unfamiliar with 2002's it would probably help to see what the suspension looks like. You have any pics?


----------



## S99 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (Retromini)*

Dont have a camera at the moment, so I went ahead and got some pics ff of google. 

































If you need pictures of different/various parts of the car I will try and get a borrow a camera tomorrow and snap some.

_Modified by S99 at 8:00 PM 12-7-2009_

_Modified by S99 at 8:00 PM 12-7-2009_

_Modified by S99 at 8:02 PM 12-7-2009_





































_Modified by S99 at 8:03 PM 12-7-2009_










_Modified by S99 at 8:04 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (S99)*

Well the fronts are just your usual MacPherson strut. You've got a few options.
You could throw some UAS Aerosports over coilovers or see if you can work with the universal macpherson strut setup from easystreet. The latter option would require some welding, but it's a nice option.
The rear doesn't look like a chapman setup that you would see on MK1, so those probably won't work. It's hard to tell without measurements, but I'm sure you can fit something like a firestone bag back there in the rear.


----------



## S99 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (Retromini)*

Thanks for the info! I can go get some measurements now if need be. Not exactly sure where i'd be measuring though...








How much $$ do you think i will have to spend for a complete setup?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (S99)*

Depends what route you go with management and overall setup. Look for 2k on the safe side taking into account you buying all new parts both suspension and managment. Looks like simple cup mounts for the rear, this would then just be a matter of space allowed for different bag diamensions. Look at either a uvair air house 2, conti tech, or a firestone 2500lb. The rear shock appears to sit close to the spring. This might cause issues with trying to find a bag to fit, or an offset mount might need to be used.
Talk to kevin at aac on here, he might have a mini truck mount to fit perfect on that bottom not to tall or shot. Maybe like an s10 front lower mount I think they are on the shorter end 








Here is a pic of the way the mounts would have to be. The top would look like a 2 inch pipe could be used with like a 5" plate to fit over that. The bottom looks short, def some sketch......


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (royalaird)*

Aren't you the 16 yr old that was looking to sell this and buy a mkIV?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (wouldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wouldge* »_Aren't you the 16 yr old that was looking to sell this and buy a mkIV? 

If that's the case, sell it to me. I love 2002's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
If that's the case, sell it to me. I love 2002's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

same here. I got a faded a$$ green 76. Would love to bag it but...(excuses here) 
Nice color btw! I'll be following this thread to see if you drop & raise it.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (JHanna79)*

i would like to see where this goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (got_vdub)*

I dunno, some cars just shouldn't be bagged.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I dunno, some cars just shouldn't be bagged.

Agreed. I would only moderately lower a 2002 if I get to own one some day.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (Retromini)*

Cause it really doesn't take much to make them look tits! H&R's on the front & nice 15" rollarounds. IMO


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

it looks like it would be pretty easy to bag, and you could pull it off pretty damn cheap if thats the route youre looking for. For the front you can do the uvair aerosports and macpherson brackets. In the rear, it looks like a tight fit, but a firestone bag will PROBABLY fit. Youd just have to have someone fab up some brakcets for you. If not it may also be possible to move the mounting points of the shocks to move them away from the spring? after that its just picking out your management.


----------



## quickquattro (Jul 18, 2007)

sorry, there are definitely better ways of spending money on an '02.


----------



## S99 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah. I was thinking abut getting an MKIV. Probably not going to, though. 
To each his about the bags on this car. Im probably going to save up a bit more and go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

just bag it if you want to. It will definitely be cool.


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (S99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S99* »_Yeah. I was thinking abut getting an MKIV. Probably not going to, though. 
To each his about the bags on this car. Im probably going to save up a bit more and go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

do it


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *S99* »_Yeah. I was thinking abut getting an MKIV. Probably not going to, though. 
To each his about the bags on this car. Im probably going to save up a bit more and go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Done yet? *subscribed*


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

here.
















shocks bottomed out:








my design for the fronts(rough sketch):


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll be cutting out the lower spring mount and getting some shorter shocks. That will put the subframe bolts on the ground. They are 2500 bags. With new shocks I put together my stuff for >$900. Thats doing all the fab myself tho. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I dunno, some cars just shouldn't be bagged.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I dunno, some cars just shouldn't be bagged.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I dunno, some cars just shouldn't be bagged.

I know lots of people who said the same thing about VW's.
Funny how times change.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know lots of people who said the same thing about VW's.
Funny how times change.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know lots of people who said the same thing about VW's.
Funny how times change.

haha i didnt even think about it, but thousands of people probably think that.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I know lots of people who said the same thing about VW's.
Funny how times change.

In 35 years it'll probably be blasphemy to bag a 337 or 20th.


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_
In 35 years it'll probably be blasphemy to bag a 337 or 20th.

And even that is already being done
Bag this 2002 and show everyone how awesome it will look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

for good measure.. air management is air management but here is my stuff.
















some of the stuff for the 02








brackets before I cut them down 1.5" to get moar low.


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

My can crushing fail 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-xM-D_jr34


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

started the fronts today


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

finished product
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8jwLq8MgZk


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (freakyGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I dunno, some cars just shouldn't be bagged.

agreed.
leave this thing alone... especially if its a round tail light one


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: So I want to bag a BMW 2002.... (ValveCoverGasket)*

Can't wait to see how this comes out, Friend's dad has one of these he's in love with them... goodluck on it


----------



## chasattack (Aug 15, 2007)

i f'ing love 2k2's


----------

